# Please Help me ID this piece!!



## Johnny Novacaine (Nov 12, 2016)

Can anyone help me ID this piece?
I have heard it countless times in documentaries.

It occurs in this David Reynolds documentary.





cue the time up to 1hour 17min 55sec.

Thank you!


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

It's Britten's Peter Grimes, Four Sea Interludes, first movement, Dawn.


----------



## Johnny Novacaine (Nov 12, 2016)

hustlefan said:


> It's Britten's Peter Grimes, Four Sea Interludes, first movement, Dawn.


Thanks Hustlefan!

No wonder it's Britten...I first heard the piece in a documentary about Julian Bream and the song actually played alongside the story of Britten writing pieces for Bream and his guitar. The second time I heard it, it had to do with Neville Chamberlain's summit with Hitler. A suitiable British piece!


----------

